# Price Per Hour Snow Plowing



## Kyle614 (Dec 11, 2017)

Whats up everyone, I have been plowing for a while now I'd say I am efficient no expert. I normally price per job but have been approached by a few companies to plow by the hour. Not really sure what to price. from what research I have done I am thinking $100-125/ hour. Looking for some advice. I am in north east bergen county New Jersey. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Approached by companies to work as a Sub contractor or to plow their business parking lot?


----------



## Kyle614 (Dec 11, 2017)

2 lots as a sub, 1 lot direct from business


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Seems low for Jersey doing it on your own.


----------



## Kyle614 (Dec 11, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems low for Jersey doing it on your own.


How much would you say to be at? TIA


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Can’t give you an hourly rate, I’m in a different part of the country and my numbers would do you no good.

Can you cover your expenses (equipment/insurance/payroll/overhead) and still make enough profit to justify the hectic lifestyle and occasional headaches that come with managing ice and snow at $100-$125? 

I will say that unless the property is huge and will keep you busy for several hours each event, I would shy away from working directly for the property owner/manager for an hourly rate. Unless you worked out an awesome hourly rate I would think you would net less doing it that way, as well as have to deal with the hassle of keeping track of hours/minutes while plowing.


----------

